# [SOLVED] Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

Whilst reading the above panel review I came across a sentence stating that "this is the only fan cable that actually has an extra speed sensor cable that can be plugged in the CPU fan port on the motherboard so that the motherboard can monitor the fan speed in tandem with the Touch-2000".

My question is: Will the BIOS still control the CPU fan speed? What will happen if I try to change the fan speed from the Panel? How does BIOS and the panel establish what RPM does the CPU FAN get?

Shortly speaking: I wish to see the CPU temperature on the panel (easy, since it's got its own sensor), See the RPM on the panel and bios, possibly have control over the speed using the panel as well.

Just a bit confused and want to clarify this before I start building my new desktop.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

Most of the Fan controllers overrides the BIOS fan control which allows them to control the Fan speed and temperature.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

Yes, I am aware of the manual control I can trigger from the panel, however I was wondering what if the temperature went up: would the BIOS work in tandem with the panel somehow? 

Or, would the panel control the % of power delivered to the BIOS and the BIOS would still try to run on higher RPM dispite the RPM limit from the panel?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

BIOS will not have the control of FAN as it will be taken over by Aerocool.

In many 3rd party fan controllers you need to diable the Fan control in BIOS before installing them.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*



> would the panel control the % of power delivered to the BIOS


Yes Aerocool panel will control the power supply.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

ok I think I get it know. So that extra pin for fan 1: goes to the RPM pin on the CPU FAN on the mobo? That would tell the BIOS that there is sufficient RPM on the fan..


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

It's not so much so that BIOS can monitor the fan speed, but so that BIOS can see that the fan is operating. Many motherboards will not function at all unless it gets feedback from an operating CPU fan.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Aerocool Touch-2000 Cpu Fan No 1*

makes sense, so I will have to deal with this fully manually, BIOS will only get the RPM read but it will have no control ..


----------

